# Redrilling spring hangers



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a 95 nissan pickup that I am trying to tune to make it handle better.I have been reading "How to make your car handle by Fred Puhn".The biggest problem with the truck is it has LOTS of understeer.The book says that due to how the suspension was designed it has LOTS of designed in Roll Understeer because the leaf spring is not flat.Instead the front is lower than the rear shackle by quite a bit.Roughly 5" in my case.In the book a 75 ford pinto was modified to handle better by getting long rear shackles and de-arcing the springs.As you all know on the hardbodies the front spring hanger hangs down from the frame a bit.So I was looking into simply redrilling the front spring hanger 2" straight up to keep the wheel centered in the wheel-wells. Online it seems a common guide line for redrilling the spring hanger is 2" up and 1/2" back.However those dimensions are for the people who want maximum low.the 1/2" back is to make it so the driveshaft doesn't bottom out in the transmission with their 4-5" drop blocks as well.So I guess my question is what are the proper specs to redrill the holes for my application that is for handling,not maximum lowness?The rear of the truck should end up about 1" lower than stock.It should be level or close to,but the torsion bars may have to be clocked 1/2" to get the proper rake for occasionally hauling things.

Thanks in advance and sorry for my rather long winded question.


----------

